# Configuring a D-Link dp-311p

## boazbd

Hi all, 

I have just got one of these print servers and I want to configure it.

It has a switch that puts it on cofiguration mode and then it sets an ad-hoc network for you to connect to in order to configure it.

Anyway, I haven't been able to connect to that NW and I thought maybe someone here already did that with this PS.

I might be doing it all wrong anyway. 

Be glad to hear from anyone.

Thanks,

Boaz.

----------

## marrowhk

Surely this is simply a matter of seeing what address your wireless router assigns to the wireless adapter?

Go to the web admin page of your wireless router and make sure it is setup to do DHCP. Check what address the router assigns to the printer adapter (i.e. 192.168.0.100). When you get that address access that address and you'll see the print server admin page.

Which wireless router are you using with the 311P?

----------

## boazbd

Hi!

Thanks for the reply.

The problem is that I cannot access the adaptor's admin page, when it's on config mode it creates an ad-hoc

wireless NW that you can connect to and then access it.

I can't seem to connect to this NW and thus I cannot set the adaptor to connect to my wireless network.

BTW, It's an Edimax router, I am at work currently and I cannot remember the specific model.

If it's important I will update this later.

----------

## marrowhk

Just a suggestion, but i'd go to the admin page of your wireless router first with your parallel wireless adapter in normal mode and see what address the router gives the device attached to the printer. The assumption here is that the device is in broadcast mode by default. (Look at the hardware first: router recognizing the print-server independent of your OS). If nothing is happening, as a last resort try installing the default windows software via wine : this might be the only way to start the device if its not able to broadcast by default)

(I'm assuming you have support enabled and you understand wireless networking in gentoo)

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4

1. Plug-in the print-server wireless device to the parallel port of your printer. 

2. Turn printer on and watch as your wireless router picks up the device by DHCP (you may have to tweak your router setup)

3. Get to the print server page by checking the default DHCP given address from your router.

This advice is a bit late for you but a much simpler approach for the future would be to spring for a network enabled printer next time you buy:

(i.e., ) Simple B&W Laser Printer with network card = HP P2015n. 

Connect printer to router (wired in this case, but the principle is the same), wait for router 's DHCP to assign address to printer then check the address of the printer via the router's web admin page (192.168.0.1 in this case). Firefox to 192.168.0.100 (printer address) and play with the print server's admin page. Use cups to set the printer up with a default driver via jetdirect socket (Device URI: socket://192.168.0.100). Reliably simple and virtually OS independent (apart from the driver).

----------

## boazbd

Hi and thanks again.

Sorry for being a pain, but the issue is I can't log into the print server admin page.

It has a switch which sets it to config mode. according to the guide, it creates an ad-hoc wireless NW which I can "see" from my laptop.

I have to connect to that network using IP address 192.168.0.52 and then access the config page on 192.168.0.10.

I tried setting my wlan0 to 192.168.0.52 and the essid to "WLAN-PS" as it should but I can't seem to access the print server, I can't even ping it

at 192.168.0.10.

Help is greatly appreciated.

----------

## marrowhk

No probs   :Wink:  , i'll leave it to someone better acquainted with wireless technology to see if they can help you...

Last word from me  :Idea:  :

You seem to have been talking about a laptop and an printer in isolation (setup 1), but in everything I've talked about so far I've assumed a different setup (setup 2). In this setup you don't interact with the parallel port wireless device; you allow your router to see it and figure it out! You don't need to look for the ip address the device sets up by default (this is a windoz approach via plugnplay and software control). What you do is interact with the router which becomes the printer device's manager (if you need an analogy). The router will use its internal DHCP to override the default ip address suggested by the device and assign its own chosen ip address! Do you see what i'm talking about?

If you run windozs you can use setup 1 by using the win32 programs included with your hardware. In Linux though it is my experience that it is best to let hardware do its work first (even if that means going against the windoz orientated manufacturer's recommended setup recommendations), then once recognized, configure and fine tune by software.

Setup 1  [ laptop )))))))(((((((( printer ]

Setup 2  [ laptop )))))))((((((( router )))))))(((((((( printer ]

I'd suggest going back and reading this thread again, think about this problem from a different angle; your wireless router is your network/lan manager, it is in control at a hardware level and you need to consult with this manager when anything attempts to enter your local area. Okay, if none of this works from this point of view (the router, using DHCP and the device in normal mode simply refuse to talk to each other) then utilize wine - as suggested. Good luck.

----------

## boazbd

Hi,

First of all, I understand the approach you have taken towards this problem, and thats the one I prefer.

The problem is this print server is a used one and has already been setup by someone to use his own network, I have tried letting it

connect to my network but that didn't work and I think this is the reason.

I don't see any other way to configure it but to use the configuration mode.

And as I have mentioned I am not able to log into the ad-hoc network the print server creates in order to configure it.

Sorry if I have not been clear before and please ask me if there still some unclarity.

----------

## marrowhk

 :Exclamation: 

----------

